# Missing values on GPU-Z of 8800GT



## Rennel (Apr 27, 2008)

I haven't experienced overclocking a videocard. Recently, I upgraded to Palit 8800GT Super+ 1Gb. To my surprise, I got this result after running GPU-Z. Why is it showing some "unknown" and "0" values?


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

I never experienced that before. Maybe its on a 256-bit memory bandwidth and it can only take up 512 MB of Vram and you have 1 GB Vram? Thats IMO. And did you try enabling SLI yet?


----------



## Rennel (Apr 27, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> I never experienced that before. Maybe its on a 256-bit memory bandwidth and it can only take up 512 MB of Vram and you have 1 GB Vram? Thats IMO. And did you try enabling SLI yet?



I'm new here, and sad to say, i don't know yet how to enable SLI but i only have a single Vcard.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

Rennel said:


> I'm new here, and sad to say, i don't know yet how to enable SLI but i only have a single Vcard.



Well I'm not going to go into detail since enabling sli takes a while to learn:
Read this tutorial
http://peripherals.about.com/od/videographicscards/ss/enablesli.htm


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

And i forgot to mention u need to upgrade to direct x 10.1 and get the latest bios update and drivers for your GFX. I think you can check in the download section maybe you can find it there.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2008)

is it always like this? or only sometimes?

please contact me on instant messenger


----------



## Rennel (May 1, 2008)

It's always the same result sir. but it shows on the sensors.


----------

